# June swarm cutout!



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Just checked this hive in all this snow for kicks. Still going strong!

One of the best cutouts I ever have done.

https://www.facebook.com/Tennessees-Bees-235936049943850/


----------

